

The Setup: Brad Fitzpatrick - dchest
http://brad.fitzpatrick.usesthis.com/

======
rdl
I wonder if his garage RAID has drunken-girl-at-party protection now. (He had
a party in ~2006 where a drunken friend (female, startup founder herself)
started pulling drive trays out of the RAID because it made the lights blink
more interestingly.)

Someone asked on LJ "where can I find someone who is an expert at both file
system recovery and body disposal" -- Hans Reiser being the obvious answer.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser>)

~~~
runjake
So Ryan, when do we get to see _your_ usesthis.com interview? That'd be so
much more interesting (to the average HNer) than some froofy font designer.

Context: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Lackey>

~~~
joshu
Ryan does all his hacking on an offshore defense platform, obviously.

(What froofy font designer are you referring to?)

This reminds me, I should get to my usesthis interview. /lazy

~~~
runjake
I hear he's locked in a bank vault underneath NORAD inside Cheyenne Mountain.

You'd be another good hacker to spotlight. Maybe HN needs its own usesthis
segments.

~~~
waferbaby
I think someone already had a go at doing that, but be my guest! The site's
source is up on Github etc.

